# Hanes Softlink Replacement



## tshirtdr1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi. I have located a potential supplier of a sublimatable shirt that is similar to the Hanes SoftLink shirt that was discontinued. It is poly on the outside and cotton on the inside. The supplier is in China. Since I cannot afford to place a large container order on my own for these shirts, is anyone interested in getting together a bulk order for these shirts into the USA? I am thinking the wholesale price is going to work out to around $5 per shirt, with shipping. It is a regular white crew neck tee available in child S, M, L and adult S, M, L, XL and 2X. Unfortunately larger sizes are not available at this time. I think the MOQ would be about 3-4 dozen per person. If we can get about 10 people together, we can get a very small container into the US. Other blanks are also available through them. Please get back to me if interested. If anyone is near NYC, and could pick up and distribute, we could give you a discount on/waive your shipping so that you could get them out to the rest of us.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There was a Chinese place that posted on here a few days ago for 100% poly shirts and hoodies. The hoodies were less than $3 each. But the minimum purchase was 1500 and that didn't include shipping. They also had other colors available. I don't know if the shirts are similar to the hanes soft link shirts. If you're good at sewing Conde has that material for sale by the yard. Or maybe contact them and ask if they would like to order some stuff from this company you're talking about.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Donna,
Have you actualy tested the shirts you are talking about by wearing them yourself or giving to some guys you know? 

The idea of poly shell and cotton inner sounds good, I know. Unfortunately, there are some drawbacks to that. I have quite a few samples of similar shirts lying around collected over the years and would not ever offer them to my customers.

The biggest issue is that cotton soaks up sweat and holds it; poly outer shell keeps it from evaporating. So, until the sweat dries out or shirt is washed - you are wearing a "sweat trap". Polyester used in this types of blends is not performance/sports-type/moisture-wicking polyester - just regular synthetic fibre.

Maybe, someone has better experiences with similar garments and can share, but I personaly wouldn't touch them for anything more than 1 day promo garment. The ones I've tired went yellow pretty quickly, had stronger smell then other shirts when worn for a day and generally were not comfortable to wear.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Hi Donna,
> Have you actualy tested the shirts you are talking about by wearing them yourself or giving to some guys you know?
> 
> The idea of poly shell and cotton inner sounds good, I know. Unfortunately, there are some drawbacks to that. I have quite a few samples of similar shirts lying around collected over the years and would not ever offer them to my customers.
> ...


Great post as in the sporting apparel world we do our best to help educate people but there is still a good number of people who will wear an old t-shirt, surely cotton, under their sports jersey creating the exact sweat trap you described.


----------



## tshirtdr1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in. I really liked the feel of the softlink, but unfortunately they are gone. I know what you are saying, but most of these shirts would be photo t-shirts for gifts. It would be more of a novelty item. The moisture wicking shirts, while quite nice for sublimation, are way too thin for my customers' tastes. So I am left with this dilimma; Nowhere to order reasonable shirts that customers will wear. I found at that we need a minimum order of 2000 to get the order placed because they don't stock them. They sew on demand.


----------



## BaddHabitLtd (Sep 14, 2011)

The sublivie is not a bad tee, L.A. T Sportswear

we've been using that instead of the american apparel because they seem to print inconsistent


----------



## tshirtdr1 (Jan 12, 2009)

BaddHabitLtd said:


> The sublivie is not a bad tee, L.A. T Sportswear
> 
> we've been using that instead of the american apparel because they seem to print inconsistent


OK, Thanks.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

BaddHabitLtd said:


> The sublivie is not a bad tee, L.A. T Sportswear
> 
> we've been using that instead of the american apparel because they seem to print inconsistent


I'll second the Sublivie. It's a nice shirt for dye sub


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

If your looking for Hanes softlink tees check with Tropical Graphics (Canada) they still have some as they bought up a lot when they became discountinued I don't know what they have left but they did have some as of yesterday.


----------



## insane987 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have about 300 Hanes softlink tees I acquired from buying out another shop and have no use for them if anyone is interested in buy them. I can find out exactly quantity and sizes.


----------

